# Texas sight caster



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

k slots in the Everglades and other Florida venues.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome into SJ! We need to meet up sometime for some shallow water redfish, and fly casting lessons (for me!). I'm up in Houston and gettin ready to start exploring the skinny around here.

I'll take a Beam Black on the rocks please!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

C runoff.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Nice, I live in Houston and fish the Galveston area marshes out of my kayak. Would be great to meet other flyfisherman / microskiff folks sometime.

I've been catching fish the last few weekends...gonna head back out tomorrow morning as well. Probably Pierce marsh.


----------

